# You might think this is funny...



## THEGENERAL (Dec 4, 2009)

I was sheet rocking a commercial building a few years ago and after a few 4x10 sheets I'd have to add a stud there after for about a 100' per room.

I looked at the GC one day and just said " is your framing crew stupid? " Now they are his own guys so he defended them and said what... you don't see that it's 16" from stud to stud.... as the bone head looked at 16" on the tape and went from stud to stud... funny ing guy.

I pulled the tape from the second stud and went down as far as I could with my 30'... he didn't say much after that...

I asked him how long he'd been GCing, he said his paint business went so well why not go out and GC. 

???...???...:no:... Needless to say that was the last job I did with him.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

Are you saying he had 16" BETWEEN every stud, or that his 16" wasnt always 16" on every stud.

Either way, careless and stupid.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm sure what he's saying is that they put a stud in, then measured 16" to the next one. Instead of going to 32", 48", etc. they kept pulling 16" from the previous stud.

To be honest, as far as the funny scale meter goes, I'll give you a 2.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

It could be funny if you are watching the rockers trying to make progress. :>)

Sounds like another case of looks easy, I'll try it.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't understand either, were the studs at 16", 24" or some other number.

And if they were supposed to be 16", what are you doing using 10' sheets instead of 12' sheets supposing they are installed horizontally.


----------



## ClemS (May 4, 2009)

Kgmz said:


> I don't understand either, were the studs at 16", 24" or some other number.
> 
> And if they were supposed to be 16", what are you doing using 10' sheets instead of 12' sheets supposing they are installed horizontally.



commercial=vertical.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Guess I wasn't quite awake and see that.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If they were 16 o.c. why couldn't you
rip the first sheet and go from there?
I must be missing part of this....


----------



## THEGENERAL (Dec 4, 2009)

*I'm sorry...*

To clarify, he took the tape measure and pulled 16" and went to each gap and read about 16 in stead of pulling from the beginning of the wall like you would a lay out... I had to put the sheets vertical and not one time did I find 4'. This guy was a paint salesman running a million + dollar project. I just don't understand how someone can take on a project that large and not know basics as simple as pulling a layout on a wall... the job took forever.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

THEGENERAL said:


> To clarify, he took the tape measure and pulled 16" and went to each gap and read about 16 in stead of pulling from the beginning of the wall like you would a lay out... I had to put the sheets vertical and not one time did I find 4'. This guy was a paint salesman running a million + dollar project. I just don't understand how someone can take on a project that large and not know basics as simple as pulling a layout on a wall... the job took forever.


Even if he laid them out right you would be cutting every sheet anyway using 10' sheets.


----------



## ClemS (May 4, 2009)

i think that for every one guy who knows what he's doing in the trades, there's 80 who don't and will never learn.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

THEGENERAL said:


> To clarify, he took the tape measure and pulled 16" and went to each gap and read about 16 in stead of pulling from the beginning of the wall like you would a lay out... I had to put the sheets vertical and not one time did I find 4'. This guy was a paint salesman running a million + dollar project. I just don't understand how someone can take on a project that large and not know basics as simple as pulling a layout on a wall... the job took forever.


Gotcha! :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

neolitic said:


> If they were 16 o.c. why couldn't you
> rip the first sheet and go from there?
> I must be missing part of this....


I think he was saying that they weren't 16 oc, from the edge of one to the edge of the next one was 16".

I wonder if he knew about the whole 15 1/4" measurement on the first stud. I'll guess not.:laughing:

Edit-neo, I somehow missed your obvious post that said "gotcha"-sorry


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the joke is on him. 10' sheets don't work on 16" layout:w00t:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Trim40 said:


> I think the joke is on him. 10' sheets don't work on 16" layout:w00t:


See post #9.


----------

